# How do you register a Kindle DX without Whispernet?



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hello all,

As a user of the US version of the Kindle DX and someone who does not reside in the US, I am unable to register my DX. This is because officially registration is only available through Whispernet. Which is why currently my DX is displaying a 'non registered' status. Effectively, what this means is that I can't access some of the menu settings. It also means that some of the key functions in the 2.5 update (creating collections) is unavailable.

After browsing the forum here, I'm aware that some users have been able to hack into the operating system and register without Whispernet. It sounds very technical and frankly beyond my level expertise. So I'd be really grateful if someone could give a step-by-step guide on how to go about this.

There is a thread on mobileread.com that deals with this somewhat:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70739

But I have no idea what to make of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're using a US Kindle outside the US you will still need to to have a US address for your amazon account, I'm not sure if you can use it otherwise and that's perhaps why a hack is needed to register, but I've never heard of it being done. Those instructions you linked to are less than clear as you say, but to be honest I think they are a hack for international Kindle users to get the browser facilities etc that US customers get, not to register a US Kindle from outside the US.

I presume you didn't buy the Kindle direct from Amazon as they would have provided you with an international one - can you go back to the seller and get the correct one?

If you can provide a US address for your account, in order to register without Whispernet, log into your amazon account, go to the 'manage your kindle' page . Under the 'You Kindle(s)' section there is a link to 'register a new Kindle'.


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hi Linjeakal,

I'm not sure if I got you, but as it happens I have had no trouble setting up a Kindle account online (on the Amazon website) without an address. My reason for registering is to be able to get full functionality from the 2.5 update. Without registration, the DX restricts some of the key settings like the Create Collections feature.

Right now I'm trying to figure out how to activate the USB networking mode.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you called, or emailed customer kindle support? I know you can register fully on the computer. I did it. That is why people who don't get whispernet where they live can register and use their kindles. I have friends who have had kindles in Mexico since kk and they didn't have any problems registering.


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hello LauraB,

I called Amazon yesterday and didn't really get very far. Could perhaps talk me through how you managed it. That is, register through a computer. I've been racking my brains out trying to figure out how.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I am getting ready to head to work right now, but give me a couple of hours and I can.


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hi LauraB,

I contacted Amazon again and they told me the only way to register the Kindle is via Whispernet. Apparently, it only needs to be done once initially. It is of course perfectly possible to create an online Kindle account on Amazon with your serial number. But that's a separate matter.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe they have changed it since I got my kindle. Because I've done it when I lived in an area that didn't have whispernet. And I've read posts from people on this board who don't have whispernet, yet use their kindles with Amazon books.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

You can register the kindle on the manage your kindle page, there is a place to "register a new kindle" and it has you enter the serial number. that is what I did when I didn't have whispernet access and I was able to use all the kindles functions, in and out of the store, except whispernet. I bought a book and transfered it via computer. You won't be able to use the 2.5 functions until you get 2.5 or download it via the computer. I did the above through the manage my kindle page and didn't have to hack anything. I used it for a year without issue except I had to load books, from amazon via computer. I sent a k1 to canada, and they didn't have whispernet. They were able to register it to their account and have full use except whispernet and browser. Maybe I don't understand what you aren't able to do, that you should be able to without whispernet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be able to do it without WN.  I know how to do it on line when you already have a Kindle; it's on the "Manage your Kindle" page.  I am CERTAIN there's a way to do it for the first Kindle too. . . .though, if you buy from Amazon it comes already registered, so I didn't personally have the need.  Maybe go to the Kindle product page and there's a link somewhere for 'received as a gift' or something. . . . . .


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hello again,

Registering your Kindle serial number in order to set up an account on Amazon is NOT the issue. It's being able to register your details onto the device itself. Currently my DX displays as 'non registered'. Whaty  this effectively means is I'm shut out of certain functions in the settings page -- this fact was confirmed by two Amazon reps I talked to on the phone. An important function that ""non-registered devices"" are restricted from is the use of the ''Create Collection" feature in 2.5 update.

But apparently there is a hack that enables you to register the device and thereby access the functions that would ordinarily be restricted.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I get it.  His device is registered with Amazon, but because he doesn't have Whispernet, the Kindle hasn't been able to synch, and therefore the Kindle doesn't show as registered on the Kindle unit itself.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have Whispernet either and didn't have a problem registering it. But it was a K1 and maybe the later models are different.


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

dnagirl., yes that's right. 

vickir, it may be the case that when the Kindle was initially purchased it was already registered (i.e. the device itself)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sheikspeare said:


> dnagirl., yes that's right.
> 
> vickir, it may be the case that when the Kindle was initially purchased it was already registered (i.e. the device itself)


So is it possible who you bought it from didn't deregister it? Have you tried "returned it to factory settings"?


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hi LauraB

I bought it new when it just came out. It had no registration information. So naturally I couldn't register it without access to the Whispernet service.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I know this is going the long way around to fix something that Amazon should make easier, but could you just ship your DX to someone in the States? You would have to be without during turnaround time, but if they could just turn it on, let whispernet do its thing and then ship it back, that might be the simplest way out, since Amazon won't allow it to be done over the web.


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

If you must insist on fiddling with your Kindle's "inner workings", this is something I found through Google: Setting up USB network connection on the Kindle.

Note: This is a method where you first enable "USB Networking" on the Kindle, then connect the Kindle to your computer with the USB cable and use the computer's network for internet access. This does not seem to require you to set up Telnet on your Kindle, so it might be simpler to do this than to use the Telnet method. You may also get your Kindle out of the "USB Networking" mode by simply restarting your Kindle.

Please read through the linked post carefully. If you're not 100% comfortable with the instructions, I highly suggest you to ask someone who's tech-savvy and comfortable with "hacking" your Kindle to do it for you. Also, if somehow something unfortunately messes up and your Kindle becomes blocked, please don't hold it against me for suggesting this method. Good luck!


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Hi Clover,

Apparently this hack doesn't work with 2.5. Maybe the only option right now is the one suggested by intinst -- ship it to the US.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm really curious how you got 2.5 software installed if you don't have Whispernet.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Downloaded it from the link at Mobileread forums.


----------



## Sheikspeare (May 1, 2010)

Yes, in recent days several links to the 2.5 update have appeared online. I've successfully updated, but since my device is "not registered" some of the key features (i.e creating collections) are not available.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Would someone post a link to the 2.5 upgrade for K2us? I looked around Mobile read but couldn't find it.


----------



## Emx77 (Sep 17, 2010)

marianner said:


> I'm really curious how you got 2.5 software installed if you don't have Whispernet.


Today I got my Kindle DX Graphite and I have exactly the same problem as Sheikspeare. I live in Bosnia and here we don't have access to Whispernet. Graphite version already came with 2.5.5 software installed but without Whispernet I'm not able to register my Kindle. Without Whispernet registration access to "Create New Collection" feature is disabled (it's greyed out).

Very, very stupid that Amazon didn't provide this (important) feature by default to customers without wirless coverage.


----------

